# Google gadgets



## ohle (May 21, 2010)

Hi!

I installed deskutils/google-gadgets (on 8.0-stable), and on trying to start
either ggl-gtk or ggl-qt I only get a window telling me


```
Program can't start because it failed to load the following module(s):

js-script-runtime
```

A missing dependency? Thanks for your help,

    Ohle


----------



## jerrywang (Jun 15, 2010)

I am looking for a solution for this too. I installed google gadgets and got same problem.


----------



## therek (Feb 24, 2011)

http://paulscomputernotes.blogspot.com/2011/01/google-gadgets-in-freebsd.html


----------

